# Silver Maple Staff



## TNTreeHugger (Mar 21, 2021)

I got tired of waiting to find just the right tools and the tools to sharpen them before starting a project, so I went back to my staff idea.
Used my trusty sawsall to cut down the tree, I had lopped off the top a couple years ago and it was a cull anyway - but has a nice straight trunk. 
I planted it as a seedling.

Used my ancient rusty ax, that I knocked off the layer of rust using 80 grit sandpaper, and used it and a brick to split the trunk - well, until the brick shattered, then I used a rock, until the ax head was lower that the top of the trunk, and then I used a hammer to drive the ax all the way down.
Now, when wood is wet with sap, is probably not the best time of year to do this.

The closest thing I have to a hatchet is a gardening "tiller" for flowers and veggies. Brand new, never used, so the edge was decent, but not sharp.

After about 30 minutes I got the hang of it and my aim greatly improved.
Decided to leave the bit of bark at one end, for the top of the staff.

Getting back to it after lunch.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Mar 23, 2021)

So, moving right along...
I embedded a small crystal point in the hole in the knot and am working on a spiral.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Mar 29, 2021)

Watched this video last night and learned I've been cutting all wrong. 


Practiced tonight and it was much better, 100% control of the knife, less tension and strain using just the thumb of the non-knife holding hand to push the blade.
Here's what I've got so far...


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Mar 30, 2021)

Well, hells bells. Wish I'd found this video a week ago...


Noticed a crack starting today in the knot end of the staff. Change of plans... I was going to try to carve a face on the backside of the knot.
Used my new hatchet to chop the knot off and used a suggestion from the first video I watched on making a green wood staff and cut a groove around the staff, put in some wood glue for extra measure, then wrapped some cord around it.
Keeping it outside now when not working on it.  Wish I knew that sooner. Maybe I can save it.



Maple knots are pretty darn hard to cut.


----------



## DSW (Apr 1, 2021)

What hatchet are you using?


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 1, 2021)

DSW said:


> What hatchet are you using?




Bought it at Lowes the Tuesday - used it to knock down the knot end, not too impressed with it.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 1, 2021)

DSW said:


> What hatchet are you using?


What do you recommend?


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 1, 2021)

@pioneerguy600 @DSW 
I need advice, I want to make a flower vine on the staff.
I tried using the Mora 106 and not getting very good results.
What do I need to buy to get this detail done right?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 1, 2021)

For a cut like that I use the beveled engraving blade, it takes some practice and experience to use and get it right but it gives good results when mastered. Some carvers use Dremel like tools for fine work, they work but again it takes practice and its a learning experience to get the feel for them.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 1, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> For a cut like that I use the beveled engraving blade, it takes some practice and experience to use and get it right but it gives good results when mastered. Some carvers use Dremel like tools for fine work, they work but again it takes practice and its a learning experience to get the feel for them.


I'd rather do it "by hand" and not use a power tool.
Can you post a link, or photo? I don't see anything specific in a google search.
I recently bought this set on ebay, would any of these be good?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 1, 2021)

Your two metal handle ones at the bottom of the pic are the bevel blades.
Think of your cuts as, etching instead of carving or whittling.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 1, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Your two metal handle ones at the bottom of the pic are the bevel blades.
> Think of your cuts as, etching instead of carving or whittling.


Thanks! Going to give it a try.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 1, 2021)

Finished one flower - not sure I want to do another. 

I used the bevel blade to outline it, but mostly used the small chisel blade 
Colored it with my encaustic wax paint.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 3, 2021)

Adding this to the stick... hopefully...


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 3, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Adding this to the stick... hopefully...
> View attachment 899003


I should have GNOME! Thats cool .


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 3, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> I should have GNOME! Thats cool .


Worked on the hat and started on the face, but I'm going to have to study it some more before I go into lower levels and more detail...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 5, 2021)

I am about ready to make another walking staff, I was out in the woods checking out a spacing job a couple weeks back and the ground is littered with thousands of really nice straight fresh cut saplings. There was one that called out to me as I stepped over a pile of brush and it stuck with me for most of the 4 hours I spent walking that 8 acre cut. On my way back I again seen this yellow birch sapling, its silver striped bark shining in the low angle sun, so I stooped and picked it up, checked it over and decided to carry it out, sliced the top off and carried it back to the truck. Its been drying since and I am going to leave the bark on it since its so distinctive.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 5, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am about ready to make another walking staff, I was out in the woods checking out a spacing job a couple weeks back and the ground is littered with thousands of really nice straight fresh cut saplings. There was one that called out to me as I stepped over a pile of brush and it stuck with me for most of the 4 hours I spent walking that 8 acre cut. On my way back I again seen this yellow birch sapling, its silver striped bark shining in the low angle sun, so I stooped and picked it up, checked it over and decided to carry it out, sliced the top off and carried it back to the truck. Its been drying since and I am going to leave the bark on it since its so distinctive.


Looking forward to seeing what you do with it!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 5, 2021)

I had a chance this afternoon to do a little carving on the first or top caricature, I will post some pics as work progresses.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 6, 2021)

My first try at carving an owl, may keep it or cut it off as the stick is over a foot longer than it needs to be.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 6, 2021)

It seems the pics from my phone is too large to load any more than one per post, oh well here is some of the staff showing its beautiful to me bark pattern.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 6, 2021)

Still thinking about my little gnome, want to get it set in my mind before I resume cutting



Any suggestions, or advice?


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 6, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Still thinking about my little gnome, want to get it set in my mind before I resume cutting
> View attachment 899561
> 
> 
> Any suggestions, or advice?


Yes do it on another test stick first.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 6, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> Yes do it on another test stick first.


Normally good advice, except, it's been my experience that when I attempt something like this, it comes out perfect the first time and is nearly impossible to repeat.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 6, 2021)

It takes time and patience, go slow and always keep in mind what parts are higher on the relief and which are deeper, have to leave the higher parts to finish until after reaching the deeper most places.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 6, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> It takes time and patience, go slow and always keep in mind what parts are higher on the relief and which are deeper, have to leave the higher parts to finish until after reaching the deeper most places.


That's what has me worried - don't want to cut off his nose to spite his face! 
I want to have a good feel for the different planes, in 3D, before i cut any more

Been studying this guys videos, since his carving is similar to what I want to do.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 6, 2021)

He's not carving into silver maple though...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 6, 2021)

These small characters are very tricky, such tiny parts and pieces leave very little to work with if one makes a mistake. In larger carvings small mistakes can be corrected where there is much more material to work with.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 6, 2021)

It's cool though, how with just a few precise cuts, you can see it start to take shape., like the cut above and below the nose. @ the 20 min. mark in the video


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 8, 2021)

Any progress? I picked up 3 more sticks today, just driving past the place I picked my first up from I just had to step in the woods and pick up the first 3 I seen, just in the woods 20' or so, the rest of that 8 acres is littered with them. In the evenings I am making carving knives, maybe this will turn into a new addiction...LOL


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 8, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Any progress? I picked up 3 more sticks today, just driving past the place I picked my first up from I just had to step in the woods and pick up the first 3 I seen, just in the woods 20' or so, the rest of that 8 acres is littered with them. In the evenings I am making carving knives, maybe this will turn into a new addiction...LOL


 No, I think I'm over thinking it and I'm skeered I'm going to mess up!
I was going to work on it this afternoon, but had to go somewhere after work (excuse! ).
Yesterday on the way home I saw someone doing tree trimming in their yard - almost turned around to see if there were any good limbs.
Today I did a double-take passing a pile of limbs near the side of the road.
Definitely, an addiction.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 8, 2021)

I feel I will soon have a truckload of fine walking staff stems hauled home as they are all over the ground on every spacxing job I check out. I seen perfect white birch ones, perfect dogwood ones, silver maple and poplar ones, alder and ash ones, OMG. This coming weekend I am opening up my place on the lake, there are hundreds of wild cherry saplings all around my place there, there is a beaver or two that visits and drops several stalks each spring. They remove the bark off the stems and just leave them in my yard or under my dock, I have 6 very nice stems drying in my woodhouse already from years past.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 8, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I feel I will soon have a truckload of fine walking staff stems hauled home as they are all over the ground on every spacxing job I check out. I seen perfect white birch ones, perfect dogwood ones, silver maple and poplar ones, alder and ash ones, OMG. This coming weekend I am opening up my place on the lake, there are hundreds of wild cherry saplings all around my place there, there is a beaver or two that visits and drops several stalks each spring. They remove the bark off the stems and just leave them in my yard or under my dock, I have 6 very nice stems drying in my woodhouse already from years past.


With beavers like that, who needs an ax? 
Dogwood makes a very nice staff - I bought one on ebay. It's very dense and supposedly very strong. Don't know how it would be for carving.
I guess this is when knowing the toxicity of tree species comes in handy, if you're making any spoons, or cutting boards.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 8, 2021)

One can never go wrong with birch for eating off utensils, I figure maple is fine also but any tree with oils or nut bearing trees could be bad for some persons with allergies. We use lots of ash for tool handles but I know many carpenters that cannot breath in dust from ash or oak, they are very allergic to it.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 9, 2021)

How's your owl coming along?

I worked on my gnome a little tonight... that Mora 106 was better with the detail than I thought it would be.
Also, found out I'm ambidextrous with a knife.  
The grain on one side of the face went up, down on the other... had to switch hands to get where I wanted to be.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 10, 2021)

New toys arrived today! Going to try them out on my little man.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 10, 2021)

Still using the Mora 106...


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 12, 2021)

Now I have to learn a new skill, how to use a pencil to draw/outline a character in the round. All my carving has been done without drawings so its about time I took up the pencil, these characters are rather small and intricate so a layout of lines sort of become necessary. I am not an artist...LOL


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 12, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Now I have to learn a new skill, how to use a pencil to draw/outline a character in the round. All my carving has been done without drawings so its about time I took up the pencil, these characters are rather small and intricate so a layout of lines sort of become necessary. I am not an artist...LOL


I wouldn't call myself an artist either - although I would say I'm very crafty and have dabbled in all kinds of arts.
I did the drawings because I wanted to get a good feeling for the subject before actually cutting on the wood... glad I did, I'm sure it helped a lot.
Also, I'm reading an old book I have put out by Xacto back in the 70s, it's more for wood carvers who use a mallet, but a lot of other good info. They say how important being able to draw is to good carving. They're right... unless you want to just make it up as you go along, and that's okay too.
But drawing my gnome from different angles helped with this project.

How's your owl??


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 12, 2021)

I left that owl as is and went and carved a wood wizard, carved the same style as the owl. I carve the make it up as you go method, that is why I mentioned I plan on taking up the pencil and carve the next character ,in the round. I am making myself some different carving knives/tools, more directed toward small detail blades. I can rough out with my bigger carving utensils but the fine stuff needs smaller blades.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 12, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I left that owl as is and went and carved a wood wizard, carved the same style as the owl. I carve the make it up as you go method, that is why I mentioned I plan on taking up the pencil and carve the next character ,in the round. I am making myself some different carving knives/tools, more directed toward small detail blades. I can rough out with my bigger carving utensils but the fine stuff needs smaller blades.


Let's see the wizard!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 12, 2021)

Yep, next time I get it out to resume carving I will get a pic or two, sidelined it for a bit as I have 3 vehicles I need to get ready for safety check and tires,oil changed for the summer season.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 14, 2021)

Had the staff out today trying to decide where to carve the next character, took a pic of the wood wizzard, not fully finished yet but most of the outlines done,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 15, 2021)

Last evening I tried my first carving where I used a pencil to outline the character before carving, it still needs detailing/cleanup.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 15, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Last evening I tried my first carving where I used a pencil to outline the character before carving, it still needs detailing/cleanup.
> 
> View attachment 901303


Very nice. What knife are you using?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 15, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Very nice. What knife are you using?


 One I just made that looks like your Moira and a small flat chisel blade I also made from an old dull jigsaw blade. I like to make my own tools so the next one will be a blade with a slight hook to the blade, down turned to be used with a slight pulling action.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 15, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> One I just made that looks like your Moira and a small flat chisel blade I also made from an old dull jigsaw blade. I like to make my own tools so the next one will be a blade with a slight hook to the blade, down turned to be used with a slight pulling action.


Cool... do you sell your handmade knives?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 15, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Cool... do you sell your handmade knives?


I only make one as I go, they are nothing special and usually made from some tool steel I have on hand. I started working in the forge at home when I was 9 years old and have fancied working with steel to make tools ever since so I keep a lot of worn out or scrap steel around. There is a very nice carving set sold by Lee Valley tools but I am too cheap to spend the $100. on a hobby tool set...LOL
Flexcut carving knives,https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/sho...ves/31090-flexcut-carving-knives?item=06D0516


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 15, 2021)

I almost went with the Flexcut, but the Hutsels had a better price, plus had the hook knife included.
If I ever do any more after this maple staff, I'll add to the collection.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 15, 2021)

I agree that they are a bit more than I want to splurge on a set unless I get deeper into this detail carving, if I do then maybe but since I can make any blade shape I want or need then more likely I will just continue adding my own shaped blades to my setup.
I did a bit of detail cleanup on two of the characters tonight,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 15, 2021)

Very nice!

Wood-burning tool?
I like that idea.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 16, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Wood-burning tool?
> I like that idea.



Yes, the scratches were all there made with the knives but they just don`t stand out so following over them with a very fine tip in the wood burning tool made show up much better.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 16, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, the scratches were all there made with the knives but they just don`t stand out so following over them with a very fine tip in the wood burning tool made show up much better.


Another new toy to buy!


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 16, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes, the scratches were all there made with the knives but they just don`t stand out so following over them with a very fine tip in the wood burning tool made show up much better.


What kind of wood burner do you have?
I've been looking at some on ebay - actually found one exactly like I had when I was about eight years old (can't believe my parents let me use it unattended. )
I'm tempted to get it, but I remember it took a loooong time to heat up, was hard to manipulate, and pretty much sucked.


Then there's Plaid




__





Shop Plaid Plaid ® Decorative Wood Burning Tool - 30725 - 30725 | Plaid Online


Take your wooden surfaces to the next level with the Plaid 8 piece Decorative Wood Burning Tool Set. This versatile wood burning set is ideal for adding...




plaidonline.com


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 16, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> What kind of wood burner do you have?
> I've been looking at some on ebay - actually found one exactly like I had when I was about eight years old (can't believe my parents let me use it unattended. )
> I'm tempted to get it, but I remember it took a loooong time to heat up, was hard to manipulate, and pretty much sucked.
> View attachment 901636
> ...



I have the set in the link below,

https://www.bittychoice.com/product...ourd?currency=USD&variant=31616098533472&utm_


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 16, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have the set in the link below,
> 
> https://www.bittychoice.com/product...ourd?currency=USD&variant=31616098533472&utm_


That looks high-tech.
I bought the Plaid set on ebay for $20


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 17, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> That looks high-tech.
> I bought the Plaid set on ebay for $20


 It is a bit high tech but it has infinite heat control for all the various tips in the set, it was a birthday present from my family as I am too cheap to spend that kind of monies on a hobby tool....LOL


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 17, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> It is a bit high tech but it has infinite heat control for all the various tips in the set, it was a birthday present from my family as I am too cheap to spend that kind of monies on a hobby tool....LOL


I was wondering about that, since you said you were too cheap to buy the knife set.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 18, 2021)

I have as much or even more fun making the knives than carving the wood. I have always seen myself as a tool maker first and a user of them after. Figuring out how a tool fits into the project and then making it takes far more time than the actual using of the tool takes.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 18, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have as much or even more fun making the knives than carving the wood. I have always seen myself as a tool maker first and a user of them after. Figuring out how a tool fits into the project and then making it takes far more time than the actual using the tool takes.


I'm the same way...kind of. I don't make the tools, but I enjoy the process of learning to use a new tool, or gadget more than the actual finished project.
I guess you could say I enjoy the journey rather than the destination. That could be why I rarely make the same thing twice, once I've figured it out, time to move on to another new project. 
That's why I said earlier that the first one I make is usually perfect, but not repeatable.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 18, 2021)

Got my little detail knives ready for carving, as soon as the oiled handles dry.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 18, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 18, 2021)

The blades on the three new ones were made from worn/dull recip saw blades, the old paring knife I have had for years, it was a well used discard when I found it with a broke off blade so a simple regrind and its been my only detail knife for many years.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 18, 2021)

Almost finished... 
Just need to work on the hair and the shoes a bit, and clean it up and paint it.


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 18, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Almost finished...
> Just need to work on the hair and the shoes a bit, and clean it up and paint it.
> 
> View attachment 902040
> ...


Nice.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 18, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Almost finished...
> Just need to work on the hair and the shoes a bit, and clean it up and paint it.
> 
> View attachment 902040
> ...


 Shaping up nicely.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 18, 2021)

Carving finished, did a light sanding... next, paint.


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 18, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Carving finished, did a light sanding... next, paint.
> View attachment 902053
> View attachment 902054


First one sure came out nice.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 18, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> First one sure came out nice.


Thanks. One of a kind.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 18, 2021)

Ta da!
First photo is paint before heat gun
The others are after setting paint with heat gun and buffing for a little shine.
Used that small Hutsell knife for the hair and smaller detail, worked great.

I was thinking about totem polls the other day. Guess that's what this staff will look like when I'm finished with it. 
Thanks for all the tips and advice!  Couldn't have done it without you guys.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 19, 2021)

Looks great, keep it going as there is no limit other than space on a hiking staff.


----------



## North by Northwest (Apr 19, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Ta da!
> First photo is paint before heat gun
> The others are after setting paint with heat gun and buffing for a little shine.
> Used that small Hutsell knife for the hair and smaller detail, worked great.
> ...


Awesome job !


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 19, 2021)

I should have left a little more width in the upper arm and shoulder... oh well, I'll remember that next time.


----------



## North by Northwest (Apr 19, 2021)

Yeah on you next Schwarzenegger Edition !


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 19, 2021)

Broken said:


> Yeah on you next Schwarzenegger Edition !


Actually, working on the next one, a girl gnome - narrow shoulders are okay.


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 19, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Ta da!
> First photo is paint before heat gun
> The others are after setting paint with heat gun and buffing for a little shine.
> Used that small Hutsell knife for the hair and smaller detail, worked great.
> ...


You are in business!


TNTreeHugger said:


> Actually, working on the next one, a girl gnome - narrow shoulders are okay.


We should have Gnome.


----------



## Stonewoodiron (Apr 19, 2021)

pioneerguy600 said:


> My first try at carving an owl, may keep it or cut it off as the stick is over a foot longer than it needs to be.
> View attachment 899472


I’d vote to keep it. Looks nice


----------



## North by Northwest (Apr 19, 2021)

Stonewoodiron said:


> I’d vote to keep it. Looks nice


I'll 2nd that !


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2021)

Each time I carve one of these characters they should get better, either more realistic or more detailed but I think the original will stay for now.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Apr 20, 2021)

Did some drawing today... Gnomette. 


Going to put her above the gnome, but I think I want to do a vine with some birds between them first.
I found this picture on etsy several years ago... going to try to do a variation of it around the staff.


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 20, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Did some drawing today... Gnomette.
> View attachment 902463
> 
> Going to put her above the gnome, but I think I want to do a vine with some birds between them first.
> ...


You are such an Artist.


----------

